# looking for my old horse?



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Milly is a 15.2 bay TB x mare, has a leg problem, i gave milly away a few years ago and have tried asking around to find out how she is but no one has given me any info , all i know is she has been to 2 or more home since she left me.
not sure of her age 100% as got her from dodgy dealer, a but think she will be about 15ish now.













































if you have any info please let me know thanks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That's a shame she looks a beauty!
I hope you find out how she is.

xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She's beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I often wondered what happened to my horse who was a dales x fell and such a character. I was sort of blackmailed into getting rid of him and I loved him so much and often think about him and wonder if he is still alive. He would be around 29 now if he was still living.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

More information on where you gave her away to and in what area may help.Was she freezemarked and did she have any distinguishing marks e.g scars etc. What was the leg problem?
Did you sell her or give her away???


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Robyn

Have you tried Tracing Equines website? Welcome to Tracing Equines

It would be a good place to post details about the horse you're looking for. Good luck!! I hope you find Milly 
Cathy x


----------

